# Largest Christmas Star in ALL of Asia



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

That too in a Muslim majority country... 









Hmmm.. I notice it has 6 pointy bits.

Islamic stars usually have 5 pointy bits. Like so:


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Best recruitment poster.....


----------

